# Seroquel for IBS?



## 22023 (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anyone taken Seroquel for IBS? My primary care doctor prescribed it for me yesterday. After I had it filled, I researched the drug online, and it comes with some potentially serious side effects - I'm afraid to take it. It's a drug for schizophrenia, which I do not have. Does this drug help IBS?


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

This drug is also used as a mood stabilizer for people with depressive-disorders, among other things. My daughter is bi-polar and has been on Seroquel for 3 years, with no problems at all, except when she first started taking it, her appetite was enormous. It tapered off after a month or so. Did your doc say why he/she was prescribing that particular drug?


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

My son was taking it for Bipolar, too. He never really suffered any severe side effects.


----------



## 22023 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for your responses. My doctor said he was giving it to me for anxiety. But, there are so many anti-anxiety drugs on the market, I'm going to ask him for something else. There are too many side effects with this drug, but my main concern is the drug induced diabetes that can occur, and diabetes is very prevalant in my family. It's just not worth the risk for me.


----------



## normie (Jan 2, 2007)

My doctor gave me Seroquel for anxiety and my IBS symptoms went away for 6 weeks - The best I had felt in years. But the IBS slowly came back.The only side effect I have on Seroquel is tiredness when I'm relaxing. If I keep busy it's fine.Diabetes is also in my family and I get checked regularly - no problems yet.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Void my last reply, im speaking to my sister who is a seroquel expert. Apparently it is a very good medication for anxiety. It does cause drowsiness however and takes a while to get used to, the general side effects do go away. While it is technically labelled an anti-psychotic it is like any other psych med and is prescribed for a variety of problems. Pros? Its not addictive like benzos and it is fast acting unlike anti-ds.As for diabetes, its really only a risk at a high dose, my sister and father both take it for anxiety and insomnia at a dose of 25mmg (or whatever the measurement is lol)Read this info sheet http://www.crazymeds.org/seroquel.htmlAlso keep in mind that the dosage for schizophrenics is 6 times higher then for anxiety. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Beware of Seroquel in the USThere is a pending lawsuit. Please read up:http://www.weitzlux.com/seroquel/lawsuit_303879.htmlI would talk with my doctor about this first.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if there is any prescription drug in the US that is free from some lawyer trying to drum up enough business for a class action suit.Yep, every drug damages someone, but for many people the exact same drug is safe and effective and exactly what they need.Don't base drug decisions on lawsuits, and a lot of the time the info on lawsuit seeking sites is really biased to make something seem as dangerous as possible because they need to do that to make the case look good.K.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll 2nd that Kathleen, but everyone, remember it's a two way street. A lot of meds are also way overhyped by the manufacturers who end up getting people to write articles about it that embellish things.I usually don't give too much credence unless I see it from several respectable sources, good or bad. Every time a new drug comes out it is somehow this wonder drug that will make life better for everyone. That's not always the case in reality.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Good reply, Kathleen!


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

My doctor wanted to prescribe it for my anxiety and IBS as well. He also said it would be a very low dose because I also was somewhat put off by the "antipsycotic" label.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

His reasoning.. may be one.. that it does help with anxiety.. therefore.. may relax your stress level....... but it also has as one of the side affects.. constipation.. which if you are IBS D ... may help the stools firming up as well.. So kind of a two fold.. attempt at helping you..


----------

